# spécialistes rituels ; lorsqu'ils existent



## brunielena

Ciao!
volevo sapere se la mia traduzione di "spécialistes rituels" e di "lorsqu'ils existent" è corretta (il testo sta parlando dello studio antropologico degli sciamani e del loro ruolo nelle società sciamaniche):

"Les liens de connivence individuels échappent souvent au controle des spécialistes rituels, la tache de ces derniers, lorsqu'ils existent, se bornant dans bien des cas au seul traitement des malheurs du corps."

Ho tradotto con:
"I legami di connivenza individuali sfuggono spesso al controllo dei ricercatori accademici, il compito di questi ultimi, anche se i legami esistono, si limita al solo trattamento delle sfortune del corpo". 


grazie in anticipo!
elena


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Brunielena,

Secondo me, "lorsqu'il existent" riguarda "les spécialistes rituels". Una proposta: _"I legami di connivenza individuali sfuggono spesso al controllo degli studiosi di riti, i quali, anche se esistono, si limitano per lo più alla sola cura dei dolori corporali."_


----------



## Nunou

Certo che questa frase è proprio contorta!!
Quel "la tache de ces dernier" (la tache di chi????? Les liens ou les specialistes???).........c'è qualcosa che mi porta confusione. 
Non sono neppure sicura di "lorsqu'ils existent"....

Provo con:

I legami di connivenza individuali e il loro ruolo, sfuggono spesso al controllo degli studiosi che, quando intervengono, si limitano prevalentemente (allo studio/all'analisi della) alla cura di malattie fisiche. 

Ma anche con: 

Anche quando i legami di connivenza individuali sono evidenti/presenti, il loro ruolo spesso sfugge al controllo degli esperti di questi riti che si fermano per lo più (all'analisi /allo studio della) alla cura di problemi fisici. 

Mah....non sono ancora convinta!!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Nunou,
Non c'è dubbio, "ces derniers" sono "les spécialistes", appena nominati. Anche "lorsqu'ils existent" sta per "lorsque les spécialistes existent". Non avrebbe senso che fossero i legami di connivenza a curare delle malattie, non ti sembra?
Edit: mi viene comunque il sospetto che "les spécialistes rituels" siano gli sciamani, non dei ricercatori. *Ci vorrebbe almeno la frase precedente*.


----------



## Nunou

Giustissimo matoupachat..... "ces *derniers*"...più chiaro di così!!! 
Anche a me era sorto il dubbio che "les spécialistes rituels" fossero gli stessi sciamani ma per dirlo con certezza in effetti ci vorrebbe più contesto. 
Sul net ho comunque trovato vari documenti dove si parla di questo particolare tipo di pratiche e si fa riferimento agli "specialisti rituali" . 
Ciao.


----------



## matoupaschat

> Sul net ho comunque trovato vari documenti dove si parla di questo particolare tipo di pratiche e si fa riferimento agli "specialisti rituali"


Ottimo! Così tutto regge, mi sembra: gli specialisti rituali=gli sciamani.
Dacci un ultima tua traduzione, sei tu la madrelingua bilingue...
Ciao.


----------



## Nunou

Più che sciamani, gli specialisti rituali sembrano essere un altro tipo di guaritori ma forse è meglio non sottilizzare troppo....

Proviamo così:

_"I legami di connivenza individuali sfuggono spesso al controllo degli specialisti rituali (dei guaritori), i quali, quando esistono (ci sono/sono presenti/intervengono), si concentrano maggiormente sul trattamento dei problemi fisici (delle patologie fisiche). 

_Oppure:_

"I legami di connivenza individuali sfuggono spesso al controllo degli specialisti rituali (dei guaritori), essendo il loro compito, quando presenti e nella maggior parte dei casi, limitato al trattamento dei problemi fisici". _


P.S.: Matoupaschat...uhmmm...io sono una madrelingua bilingue un po' atipica. Forse ti sembrerà strano ma il mio francese non è certo buono. Lo parlo da sempre ma l'ho mai veramente "studiato".Ciao.


----------



## matoupaschat

Anch'io mi sono deciso a cercare in rete, e mi sembra che "specialisti rituali" sia soltanto un sinonimo di sciamano, usato qui per evitare fastidiose ripetizioni. Vedi per esempio QUI, a pagina 2.
Credo di preferire la tua seconda versione .

Un saluto!
Matou


----------



## brunielena

... arrivo con un po' di ritardo a leggere le vostre proposte... effettivamente avete proprio ragione, così torna!
grazie mille per i suggerimenti, anzi per le soluzioni che mi avete dato!


----------

